# Thailand is entering the space race



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Lets hope they do not start trying this in the UK.






Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I want one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That'd **** of the neighbours :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

was waiting for the steam train to appear.  

cabby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant 

Wobby


----------

